
Instructors' Guide to Raft - Jonhoo
https://thesquareplanet.com/blog/instructors-guide-to-raft/
======
exacube
I've recently started going through the Raft lab for 6.824 (and still working
on it), and I /highly/ recommend doing the labs in this course (I am not an
MIT student, nor in college). This course is fairly practical in nature, and
will expose you to the real-world aspects of distributed systems!

Even the first assignment, which is just implementing aspects of mapreduce,
will make you exercise some nice concurrency concepts. They have tests and
everything to check that you have a working implementation!

At the very least, checkout the recommended readings!

------
mchahn
It's a 404 for me.

~~~
Jonhoo
Try again. Just did a re-deploy to fix a typo.

